# Collars when in crates...



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

So here is my first potentially stupid question.. I have been reading up on puppy training etc. The book says that a pup/dog should always wear a collar and tag, apart from when in his/her crate in case it gets snagged on something.. I hadn't been planning on taking the collar off and on all the time, but I assume this is correct?!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

omg never even thought of that!
Im too busy having a dilemma over how the hell am i going to pick up poo ! lol
Anyone recommend a good pooper scooper??
Im such a girl!!!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

DONNA said:


> omg never even thought of that!
> Im too busy having a dilemma over how the hell am i going to pick up poo ! lol
> Anyone recommend a good pooper scooper??
> Im such a girl!!!


Ha ha Donna this has been on my mind too  I'm assuming it's a bit like babies - happy to change your own baby's nappy but retch at the thought of doing someone elses 

It's the thought of the warmth through the plastic bag that is so appealing ... not!! Pooper scooper advice needed here too. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sarette - You obviously wont need to worry for a few weeks as pup wont be going out fully until fully covered by their vaccinations - and added to the fact that We suggest people dont use a proper collar and tag until pup is at least 6 months old - due to the rapid rate of growth and the need to keep an eye on a collar (for early days we suggest a small webbing one to start with that can be adjusted without issue due to the pin of the buckle being able to puncture the webbing anywhere).

And girls - Poo picking is a doddle (or even a doodle ! - and Yes even a Doo Doo !!) - no seriously it can take a certain mind-set and Yes even I have wretched at times - but we now do JD BARF so I have no issues whatsoever xxx

I have never tried "Poo Pickers" but think that A) they would get poo on them so they would need to be held away from the body (good look !) and B) they would need cleaning too !!!
Always keep a load of bags stashed in handy pockets and in easy to reach places.

ONE suggestion - is buy Lavender scented nappy sacks as poo bags.
Another suggestion is take nose plugs ! lol
Another suggestion is task another member of your family !
Last suggestion would be to......man-up !

Stephen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

My Mum used to have a "poo spoon" which was basically an old tablespoon lol. Ooh I have a small compost scoop thing that would probably make a great pooper scooper, I may get another one of those for the job.. I am hoping by feeding NI, that the poos will be small and inoffensive to my eyes and nose and therefore I won't mind just using an inside out bag on my hand 

Thanks Stephen for your reply, I didn't know that it wasn't advised, typical as I have bought a small nylon collar already!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with Stephen - pooper scoopers are not great as you have to put the bag over the scooper and scoop it up!! The bag sometimes falls off or you end up with poo on it  The best thing is to just put the bag inside out and then put your hand in it like a glove and pick up the poo then get the handles and the poo drops inside of the bag and you do it up!! I promise after the first couple of times you will get over the yuk factor... I even have my 17 year old daughter doing it now even though she said she never, ever, ever would lol


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ummmmm nearly passed out today while looking after my cousins cockapoo,picking up poo is gross!!
Hence my new found fear
Note to self .... Get husband to pick up poo in garden
..... Buy a soft nose peg
..... Get feeding that NI diet asap for those non smelling 70's poo's

Also Sarah ,dog poo smells so much worse then baby doo doo


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just had a thought also buy some rubber gloves so i dont feel what im touching!

Omg dog lovers will think im mad ha ha


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarette said:


> My Mum used to have a "poo spoon" which was basically an old tablespoon lol. Ooh I have a small compost scoop thing that would probably make a great pooper scooper, I may get another one of those for the job.. I am hoping by feeding NI, that the poos will be small and inoffensive to my eyes and nose and therefore I won't mind just using an inside out bag on my hand
> 
> Thanks Stephen for your reply, I didn't know that it wasn't advised, typical as I have bought a small nylon collar already!


OMG i hope that spoon never got put back in the cutlery draw ha ha


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

No worries, it was completely different to the others and was kept in a special place!

I might get some rubber gloves too haha!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You do get used to picking up poo. Most definitely similar mindset as dealing with your own baby's nappy and then thinking its gross doing other people's baby nappy.

Definitely going onto the NI diet makes poo's much more 'friendly', small, firm and low odour


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> You do get used to picking up poo. Most definitely similar mindset as dealing with your own baby's nappy and then thinking its gross doing other people's baby nappy.
> 
> Definitely going onto the NI diet makes poo's much more 'friendly', small, firm and low odour


Yay for 'friendly' poos! That's what I hope for


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sainsburys sell 100 scented nappy sacks for 8p!!! They were half price a fortnight ago so 100 for 4p! :twothumbs:

I was worried they wouldn't be strong enough and started off double bagging but the bags are fine. An extremely cheap alternative to the ones they try to sell in the pet shops at an outragous price


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

How funny, the thought of picking up dog poo doesn't bother me one bit!!! Maybe because I have chicken and have never had a problem with their poop??? I'm definitely for the bag inside out method. My mum has a poop scoop and my sister (who has a dog) and I were laughing at her the other day as she was getting in such a pickle with the scoop and trying to get the poo inside the bag without getting the scoop dirty. It was so funny to watch. My sister then did her dog's poo in seconds using the bag inside out method. That's the way to go .


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

never had a problemn with collars and crates. my girls bothe have flat collar tags that dont dangle off the collar and the ones that do dangle, never had an isue with them


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Just had a thought also buy some rubber gloves so i dont feel what im touching!
> 
> Omg dog lovers will think im mad ha ha


Donna .. I so need to follow you on a dog walk ... I will have three leads .. pooh bags in my back pocket and full bags swinging from my fingers .. and you will be wearing rubber gloves .. can you help me out mate


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Just had a thought also buy some rubber gloves so i dont feel what im touching!
> 
> Omg dog lovers will think im mad ha ha


LOL !!!!!!!!

Picture the scene - walking a dog - the dog does the deed - don your trusty Marigolds and pick up said offensive item - standing in a Park / Wood / Field / Playground / garden holding dog poo in rubber gloves - - - what do you do next ????.......Oh - put poo in a bag xxx ........what about taking off said gloves ???......what happens to gloves ????

Me xx


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Harri I'm still laughing to myself at the image, that's so my Mum too. Funny thing is she will pick up the horse poo bare hands and all


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've never had a problem picking up poo, use the hand in bag method. Its what you do with the bag before you can get ride of it, if I have a waterproof coat on it just in my pocket (mite be gross to some). But most of the time I use a climbing chalk bag like the one in this link
. 
http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/dipper-chalk-bag-p173995

You can carry your poo bags a ball or any other bit of kit in them depending on the size you get, or this purpose made bag very expensive.

http://www.xtradog.com/shop/other-products/dicky-bags.html

Both dogs have their collars on all the time and I use the expandable nylon type with flat tags from boomerang tags in the USA. 

http://www.boomerangtags.com/index.php


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

strof51 said:


> Both dogs have their collars on all the time and I use the expandable nylon type with flat tags from boomerang tags in the USA.
> 
> http://www.boomerangtags.com/index.php


they are similer to mine from indigo tags, i love them and you can get so much info on them more than on standered tags.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Within a couple of days of poo pickin' you won't even think about it. Though 70's poos are great! Been feeding our JRT on NI for bout a week now and her poos are fab, just turnwhite and dry up - definitely like the NI. 

As to collars etc. We tend to go for a rolled leather collar which can be worn losely all the time. Because it is rolled and not flat it doesn't break the hair and is more comfortable for extended use. It is ONLY for identification (to carry the tags). We use a slip lead for walking which is easily taken on or off quickly. 

The best place I have found for tags is www.collarandtags.co.uk They are really good tags, take loads of info and the writing is paint filled, deep engraved so you can still read all the information months later.

On the subject of wee and the inevitable accidents during training. The best puddle mixture by far is Simple Solution. I cannot recommend this stuff Highly enough, it is fantastic. Gets rid of any mark, dry or wet, removes all stains and most importantly the odour. Not just for us but for other dogs. On carpets it sinks down into the underlay and removes the smell from there too so there is no trace left. If the smell is left, the puppy will think it can go back there and wee again or any other dog coming in may think it's ok too.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!
> 
> Picture the scene - walking a dog - the dog does the deed - don your trusty Marigolds and pick up said offensive item - standing in a Park / Wood / Field / Playground / garden holding dog poo in rubber gloves - - - what do you do next ????.......Oh - put poo in a bag xxx ........what about taking off said gloves ???......what happens to gloves ????
> 
> Me xx


No no no you've miss understood,i will still use the bag method but also put on some marigolds just in case lol


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarah had little chuckle to myself over thread description,sorry for hijacking your thread lol


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

This thread made me laugh! Wait until the cold weather guys - the warmth from poo bag can sometimes be quite welcome if you're otu on a walk and forgotten your gloves!!!!! Just joking (or am I?)

NI is definitely the way to go if you are a bit poo-phobic. They are so inoffensive, it's unbelievable. And, if this isn't TMI, there's no need to scrape it off the ground, it just picks up and leaves no trace it was ever there!

I spent yesterday afternoon digging a huge hole in my garden to install a Dog Loo. No, sadly, you don't train your dog to use it like a proper loo, it's for disposing of the poo once you've picked it up. So, hopefully, no more bags (apart from out on walks) and we will just scoop it up and drop it in the dog loo. And no more stinky bins (well, once my son is potty trained, anyway!). Just one worry though - the instructions (which I read properly AFTER i had dug the big blimming hole) said that the poo may not dissolve if it has been left to become very dry. I'm not sure if it is going to cope very well with NI poo! Any other NIers got a dog loo?

I had a worry about the collar/cage thing, but in the end I forgot so many times to take her collar off that I realised she was fine. And I did my normal Google research and couldn't find anybody whose dog had actually died in this way - it was tales of 'a friend of a friend', that type of thing, which made me think it was pretty rare, compared to the chance of her getting out without her collar on.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

weez74 said:


> This thread made me laugh! Wait until the cold weather guys - the warmth from poo bag can sometimes be quite welcome if you're otu on a walk and forgotten your gloves!!!!! Just joking (or am I?)
> 
> NI is definitely the way to go if you are a bit poo-phobic. They are so inoffensive, it's unbelievable. And, if this isn't TMI, there's no need to scrape it off the ground, it just picks up and leaves no trace it was ever there!
> 
> ...


My neighbours have one of those dog loo's and say its great think i will be getting one also.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their replies on the subject! I saw a dog loo in a shop the other day, they look a great idea! xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Donna, i am the biggest girl out there and believe me i scoop it up with no probs with the inside out bag technique - no messing with poops scoops (have enough problems controlling the dog !!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Loving all of your descriptions of poo!  I am hoping to be ok as always changing nappies and picking up chicken poo (not at the same time!) however I am going to get one of these for when I am out on walks!

http://www.dickybag.com/

Any ideas on what size would be best?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Loving all of your descriptions of poo!  I am hoping to be ok as always changing nappies and picking up chicken poo (not at the same time!) however I am going to get one of these for when I am out on walks!
> 
> http://www.dickybag.com/
> 
> Any ideas on what size would be best?


Yes i saw these and thought they looked great,better then swinging a nappy bag with poo in it as you walk along,think im gonna get one dx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the look of the dinky bags too, but then I like bags full stop haha! I have my eye on one too, do we think a small one would be sufficient?!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I like the look of the dinky bags too, but then I like bags full stop haha! I have my eye on one too, do we think a small one would be sufficient?!


Think i'll get a medium better to be a bit bigger ,think small would be more for toy size dogs ??


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think bigger is always better. I got some narrow poo bags a while ago (pre NI poos) and was constantly getting it all over my hands. YUK!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ewwwwww Louise!!!! TMI....


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I think bigger is always better. I got some narrow poo bags a while ago (pre NI poos) and was constantly getting it all over my hands. YUK!


omg just passed out on floor!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry! :undwech:

(I still have a child in nappies - I haven't regained my ability to know when is too much information yet - tell me it comes back, someone)


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a child in nappies too, but somehow dog poo seems more offensive to me!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

You should meet my son - nothing in the world is more offensive than his nappies


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

lol that reminds me when we were at Great Yarmouth on hol and my finger went through the bag into damp, warm poo, the kids were laughing their heads off as i was trying to wash my fingers in the sea without anyone noticing!!! 

What opinions do people have on poo bags, which are the best and strongest etc or are nappy bags better?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

At least you were by the sea! I did it on a walk once and was frantically trying to wipe it off on grass. Then I walked home with my hand stretched out in front of me so I didn't get it on anything. Imagine if I'd bumped into a neighbour - they might have thought I was going to shake hands!

In my experience, nappy bags are slightly see through so I don't like using them. Also, although they are scented, you start to identify the scent of the nappy bag with the scent of the contents, and pretty soon, the scent of the nappy bag becomes just as disgusting. 

We've got the Pets At Home own brand ones at the moment, which are suitably large!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Never tried those ones, may give them a go. After that event at the seaside with £1 shop ones i then went to Tesco and bought some blue nappy bags which were really thick but think they have stopped doing them.

Suppose i was lucky to be beside the sea but i could smell it all the way back to the caravan and was dreading anyone wanting to stop and talk to me.

Holly never does a poo when we are out and hers are hard anyway so not a problem but Bayley always likes to do one when there are lots of people around and his are always soft and smelly. Near enough every time Bayley does a poo the kids and hubby are wandering off as if its nothing to do with them and i am left with at least one dog on a lead, my handbag and trying to pick up sticky poo so the last thing i want is my finger to go through the bag!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

The shame! I think we feel each other's pain. 

I hoenstly think NI is going to help my husband to weaken over the 'No 2nd dog' thing, as he really couldn't cope with poo picking. He is a bit OCD and it freaked him out.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you feed your dog on NI?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mmm, I started last week and the poos are now so different that I have no fear of getting poo on me at all, no matter what bags I use! I never quite know how to describe them - they are small, very pale and almost brittle. Very dry and light and if you forget to pick one up in the garden, the next day, it is white and it just disintegrates into dust. And she only poos twice a day now, instead of three times. Yesterday she didn't go at all on our walk, which is unheard of. 

In the garden now, I can pick them up incredibly easily with a scoop (and I just dug a Dog Loo into one corner of the garden), so I only need bags for when we are out walking.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Brilliant. Did you order it online? and what flavour did you get? I had a quick look at it but as i said Holly seems fine on Royal Canin its just Bayley with the sloppy poo that i would like to resolve.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

No, because of Rosie's dodgy tummy and the minimum delivery order, they advised me to either buy a tray of mince from the supermarket and try that, or to find a local stockist and but a single tub. It turns out there is a stockist right around the corner from me at work, so I've been buying from there, but am going to order directly soon. 

I think you'd struggle to just put Bayley on it - Rosie goes mental for it the moment she can smell it - you might have a fight on your hands!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, and I got chicken, but then they ran out, so she has had Chicken and Lamb today.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for that i will have to try and find a local stockists around here. I didn't fancy buying a load online and then them not liking it, Bayley would eat anything but Holly is a little more fussy with food and treats but she does eat alot of stones and twigs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

cockerpoo61 said:


> What opinions do people have on poo bags, which are the best and strongest etc or are nappy bags better?


I use Bob Martin from Tesco. They are really cheap, biodegradeable and have a nice fresh smell.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol we have lodes of pood bags in out house, at the door i have nappy sacks still left over from when Innes was in nappies lol dont know whay we had so many, we also have poo bags out the houd shop, and free ones from the dog wordern.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Thanks for that i will have to try and find a local stockists around here. I didn't fancy buying a load online and then them not liking it, Bayley would eat anything but Holly is a little more fussy with food and treats but she does eat alot of stones and twigs!!!!!!!!!


Let me know if you find one ive looked but cant find a stockist around here


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

I cannot find an NI stockist around here in Nottingham either, anyone know of one in the surrounding area?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

cockerpoo61 said:


> I cannot find an NI stockist around here in Nottingham either, anyone know of one in the surrounding area?


I've looked on their website and there doesnt seem to be one in that area. The nearest is Milton keynes I think.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> I've looked on their website and there doesnt seem to be one in that area. The nearest is Milton keynes I think.


To be honest if you order online the postage charge is £6.50 upto 10 kilo and deliverd the next day.....you dont have to go far to use £6.50 in petrol!!! Mick


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Am I right in thinking there are 2 of you in nottingham interested in trying it? If so you could place a small order between you. I'm sure at least one of you would want to continue with it so you would have little likelihood of waste.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Am I right in thinking there are 2 of you in nottingham interested in trying it? If so you could place a small order between you. I'm sure at least one of you would want to continue with it so you would have little likelihood of waste.


Im not starting straight away im going to leave Buddy on kibble for a few months first ,no one sells orijen near me either so id have to order that off line as well so not a problem about ordering.

Im sure if you talk to NI they would just send out a sample for you to try if your unsure??


----------

